# my kitty wants raw



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 7 cats. The most recent addition is Grizzy- a 6 month old kitten I hand raised from the day she was born. Grizzy is VERY interested in raw meat. She is all over me when I am portioning stuff out for the dogs. She has drug chicken legs off of the table. She steals any garbage that has a hint of meat juice on it. One day she managed to steal a giant chunk of pork and was dragging it around the house. I would love to feed all of my cats raw, but most of them are extremely finicky. They eat mostly canned. Would it be a bad idea to let Grizzy have some raw meals if their is a possibility she might munch on some kibble during the day?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No answers I'm afraid, but this is something I've been pondering as well. I'm very very slowly 'forcing' my cat to eat raw, (I'd be rapt if she'd even sample some canned) but until I can get her to eat enough variety she needs to eat kibble as well. 
The only problem, and I don't have a clue if it is related to mixing the two, is that I've noticed a touch of bright red blood in her poo. She gets her stool tested probably every 2 months for parasites and she's 100% normal in every other way.
Grizzy sounds like Windy, eats many tiny meals throughout the day so its hard to separate the raw and kibble. Maybe just try it, keep a good eye out and see how it goes?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Raw is absolutely the best diet you can provide a cat. They are obligate carnivores and should eat nothing but meat, bones and organs. If you can get your cat to eat raw that would be best, but canned is the next best thing since the added moisture. Heres some links below for more info:

raw fed cats - Google Search


----------

